# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript > سوال: مزایا و معایب طراحی و ایحاد سایت با فلش؟؟

## md3848

نظرتون در مورد طراحی و ایحاد سایت با  فلش چیه؟
از یه طرفی باعث سنگین شدن سایت میشه(آیا راه حلی براش وجود داره نداره؟)
از طرف دیگه نمای خوبی به سایت میده و از نظر گرافیکی خوبه(آیا روش های بهتر دیگری وجود دارد ندارد؟)
آیا باید نرم افزار خاصی برای اجرای این گونه سایت ها در کامپیوتر یوزر نصب باشد  یا نه؟
و 10 ها سوال دیگر

----------


## amirhossein.h

با سلام

ببین دوست عزیز فلش در شرایط کنونی دنیا فقط و فقط به درد مالتی مدیا می خوره و بس. از دید تعصبی به فلش نگاه نکن. من خودم نزدیک چهار سال هست که با فلش کار میکنم ولی دیگه کار نمیکنم و به نظرم تجربه کافی از اونو دارم تا این نظرات رو بهتون میگم

فلش برای اجرا نیاز به فلش پلیر داره که باید توی کامپیوتر ها  مخاطب نصب باشه
html5 جایگزین بسیار مناسبی برای فلش در وب هستش چه از نظر گرافیکی و هر چیز دیگه ای

در هر صورت تصمیم با خودته

----------


## mrmalakan

سلام به همه
1. علت سنگین بودن سایت های فلش نداشتن علم برنامه نویسی(OOP) و دید کافی از محیط فلش میباشد.
    _ راه حل هم دارد که اگر نیاز داشتین توضیح میدهم و شخص بنده در شرکتی که دارم سایت های زیادی با فلش طراحی کردیم که به دلیل سرعت بالا و حجم کم فکرشم نمیکنید بشه با فلش طراحی کرد.
2.برای ضاهر میتوان از html5 استفاده کرد.





البته توضیح مختصری دادم اگه سوالات دیگر و یا توضیح و دلایل تکمیلی خواستید با کمال میل در خدمتم.
موفق باشین

----------


## BOB

برای سایتهای هنری فوق العاده است، اما SEO Friendly کردن آن بسیار مشکل و نیازمند طراحی چند لایه ترکیبی html و swf میباشد. در کل، استفاده از فناوری های دیگری مثل html5 توصیه میشود.

----------


## newmusic

دوران فلش در طراحی سایت 3 سال پیش عمرش تمام شد...

----------


## karamif969

*معایب استفاده از فلش در طراحی سایت*

*۱- حجم بالا :*
طراحی سایت هایی که به صورت فلش انجام گرفته حجم بسیار بالایی دارند و در مرورگر کاربر سنگین هستند. طبیعتا این سایتها به مقدار فضای میزبانی وب بیشتری نسبت به سایتهای عادی احتیاج دارند و نمایش این سایتها در مرورگر کاربر با توجه به حجم آنها به زمان بیشتری احتیاج دارد.
*۲- کاهش سرعت سایت :*
در گذشته طراحی سایت هایی وجود داشت که به صورت کامل به صورت فلش بود و کاربر باید با توجه به سرعت اینترنت خود چند دقیقه صبر میکرد تا سایت به صورت کامل لود شود تا بتواند سایت را ببیند. درست است که با استفاده از فایل های فلش میتوان سایتهای بسیار زیبا به همراه موزیک و افکت های مختلف ایجاد کرد اما سرعت سایت را نباید نادیده گرفت. چون کندی *سرعت سایت* یکی از عوامل* آزار کاربران* در سایت و افزایش *نرخ پرش* است.

مشاهده ی ادامه مطلب*معایب استفاده از فلش در طراحی سایت*

----------


## اُتوناین

نه به نظر من که فلش برنامه خوبی برای طراحی سایت نیست

----------

